# "Stephen Fry in America" on HDNet



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I set up a Season Pass for "Stephen Fry in America" on HDNET. It's a 2008 BBC co-production where Stephen Fry drives a road trip from east to west with his tall frame jammed into a Austin Healy London taxi (with Illinois dealer license plates!) with "Fry" on the "Taxi" sign and a Garmin Nuvi GPS suction-cup attached to the windshield explaining America to his British homeland.

It's very good. I caught the second episode where he asks a random guy in his front yard at the Pennsylvania/Virgina border where the Mason-Dixon line is and the guy gets in, takes him into the woods and shows him the partly buried granite marker!

I see on my ToDo list that they're starting reruns from the first episode this week.

Unfortunately HDNet has made the web site so the show info is as hidden as Mark Cuban's Swiss bank account info. 
Search for "Fry:" http://www.hd.net/schedules/

Google Cache:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...net&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a

Enjoy!


----------



## robin50 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for this netringer! I wasn't really aware of the programming on HDnet until I happened upon your post and checked out the schedules via your link. You see, this is the one channel for which TiVo is not providing any program information on my Comcast system (it perpetually reads "To be Announced"). I have set up Manual Recording (thank goodness for that feature) for the series you mentioned---it looks quite interesting---and am exploring other programs on this channel. I like that it has a relatively unobtrusive logo. I'll have to see if there is a mechanism to prompt TiVo to add program info for channels where none is being delivered. Again, I am much obliged.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

In the first episode Stephen Fry drives down from upstate New York to hook up with a real (Irish) New York cabbie who takes him to an Italian social club in the Bronx where he meets a guy who has acted in some movies and knew the real Jimmy Connelly of Good Fellows. He told DeNiro when he went to visit him in prison to ask some specific questions and DeNiro came back and said, "You really do know him!"


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

This excellent 6 part "Stephen Fry in America" series is running again on HDNet starting on 03/08/2011
Search for Fry:
http://www.hd.net/schedules/


----------

